# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Rủ nhau đi bãi ở Hà Nội vào Thứ 7 hoặc Chủ Nhật tuần tới

## emptyhb

Tình hình là em chưa được đi bãi bao giờ  :Wink: , toàn ăn sẵn thôi. Nay muốn nếm cảm giác thú vụ đó như thế nào.

Mục đích chính của em là kiếm 1 cái bàn T-Slot cỡ 300x700, ngoài ra xem có gì hay ho dùng được thì mang về  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Dự kiến chỉ đi các bãi ở HN thôi ạ, sau buổi đi bãi làm một bữa bia để giải khát luôn.

Vậy các bác nào cũng muốn đi thì chúng ta tập trung lại đi cùng nhau cho vui.

----------


## itanium7000

OK bãi ở đâu thế em ra ngắm với.

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái này có phải ọp nhai không.

----------


## emptyhb

> OK bãi ở đâu thế em ra ngắm với.


Em cũng chưa biết, có bác Minh, Hoài, Mạnh... biết đủ chỗ.




> Cái này có phải ọp nhai không.


Cũng gần như offline rồi bác, đi xong tập trung bia bọt mà  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ít nói

Tí up hình bàn t
Đây chăng

----------


## emptyhb

Bác Hoài up hình gì thế? Em là Tuấn gầy nhé ;D

----------


## ít nói

Đây gầy đây

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Hehe, cảm ơn bác Hoài. thứ 7, chủ nhật sau đi sờ em nó xem sao

----------


## lkcnc

Hà nội có bãi ở Tam Trinh đôi khi cũng có một số thứ, bãi trên Dịch vọng thì đã dc dọn đi, xuống hà nội mà tìm bãi thì chỉ có đi uống bia thôi

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Thì em muốn xuống uống bia cùng các bác mà

----------


## Tuấn

> Thì em muốn xuống uống bia cùng các bác mà


Tiếc quá tuần sau em đi kiếm gạo mất tiêu roài, không thì em làm chuyến xe ôm chở bác đi các bãi quanh quanh hà nội, bắc ninh kiếm hàng chơi  :Smile:

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Tiếc quá, hẹn bác cùng tên Tuấn dịp khác vậy

----------

Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

hôm nào đi hú em phát nhé các bác

----------

Tuấn

----------


## ít nói

Lén đi trước và chiến lợi phẩm

----------


## emptyhb

> Lén đi trước và chiến lợi phẩm


Bác cứ đi trước thoải mái, vài hôm nữa em tịch thu chiến lợi phẩm làm của riêng  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## blueocean

Nghe mấy bác rủ nhau đi bãi mà thấy tủi thân ghê!

----------

em chỉ hát

----------


## Tuấn

Theo kinh nghiệm bản thân, các cụ trước lúc đi bãi máy nên để xiền uống bia riêng ra, không là nướng sạch vào bãi máy đấy, em thật  :Smile:

----------


## emptyhb

> Theo kinh nghiệm bản thân, các cụ trước lúc đi bãi máy nên để xiền uống bia riêng ra, không là nướng sạch vào bãi máy đấy, em thật


Hehe, trước khi đi em xin vợ tầm này nữa, chắc là đi bãi về vẫn đủ uống bia

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ít nói

> Bác cứ đi trước thoải mái, vài hôm nữa em tịch thu chiến lợi phẩm làm của riêng


ghét thế mua nhầm 2 con ac servo của vexta 75w . 
anh em chốt bãi nào chưa bãi mình chụp đó bị hốt đi rồi .

----------


## Khoa C3

Chú định mua cả bãi à, bãi Hà Nội bé lắm  :Wink:

----------


## emptyhb

> ghét thế mua nhầm 2 con ac servo của vexta 75w . 
> anh em chốt bãi nào chưa bãi mình chụp đó bị hốt đi rồi .


Bãi đó hốt rồi thì em biết tìm đâu... cái bàn T.
Hiện tại em rủ rê các bác là để các bác dẫn đường thôi chứ em đã biết mặt mũi bãi nào ở Hà Nội đâu




> Chú định mua cả bãi à, bãi Hà Nội bé lắm


Em đang tìm xem ở Hải Dương có bãi nào không hốt trọn một bãi về bán rẻ cho anh em chơi.  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------

ducmoctx

----------


## elenercom

Ái chà chà, chú Hoài thu hoạch được nhiều đồ quá. Mật thư cho anh giá 1 bộ 911 và 2 bộ 66 cái đê. Thánks





> Đính kèm 4878
> 
> 
> Lén đi trước và chiến lợi phẩm

----------


## ahdvip

> Đính kèm 4878
> 
> 
> Lén đi trước và chiến lợi phẩm


Giống chơi chiêu khoe hàng quá vậy ta.  :Wink:  Tầm số lượng này em nghĩ ảnh đi bãi ở bên nhà Chị kia quá keke

----------


## ít nói

> Giống chơi chiêu khoe hàng quá vậy ta.  Tầm số lượng này em nghĩ ảnh đi bãi ở bên nhà Chị kia quá keke


Pác qua đi bên còn nhìu rồi bán cho em

----------

ducmoctx

----------


## ít nói

> Ái chà chà, chú Hoài thu hoạch được nhiều đồ quá. Mật thư cho anh giá 1 bộ 911 và 2 bộ 66 cái đê. Thánks


Em nghĩ đại gia emptyhb khó nhả ra bộ nào lắm . hắn hốt hết chứ chả nhường ai

----------


## ít nói

> Bãi đó hốt rồi thì em biết tìm đâu... cái bàn T.
> Hiện tại em rủ rê các bác là để các bác dẫn đường thôi chứ em đã biết mặt mũi bãi nào ở Hà Nội đâu
> 
> 
> Em đang tìm xem ở Hải Dương có bãi nào không hốt trọn một bãi về bán rẻ cho anh em chơi.


Trước nó ở cuối đường xuân thủy đầu phạm văn đồng . thấy mấy cha bảo bay rồi . đợt đó mê cái bàn quá bít thế hốt về chờ ngày xuất ngoại

----------


## linhdt1121

@emptyhd : chả mấy khi đc về HN,hôm nay rảnh e có dạo qua tam trinh thì thấy cũng có 1 cái T slot đang nằm trong góc,nhìn thì ko đẹp lắm nhưng chắc cũng dùng đc,bác chạy qua xem có sài dc thì ôm về.
trên mấy cái máy ngoài vỉa hè cũng có 2 cái nhưng ko biết họ có cho tháo ko.

----------


## solero

Các cụ có thích đi bãi này ko?

----------

anhxco, emptyhb

----------


## ít nói

> Các cụ có thích đi bãi này ko?


đâu đó thế pa đang cần cái động cơ chế máy bay . có khi anh em lên bãi này thôi

----------


## linhdt1121

nó ở đâu đấy anh kem

----------


## zms20052000

Chắc làng Quan Độ ở Yên Phong Bắc Ninh

----------

ducmoctx

----------


## itanium7000

Từ HN ra Quan Độ mấy chục Km chạy xe máy qua đường 5 thấy ghê. Hay là anh em tụ tập làm chuyến taxi nếu đi ra đó. Còn nếu gần hơn thì chạy xe máy cũng được.

----------


## ahdvip

> Các cụ có thích đi bãi này ko?


Mấy anh em ngoài Hà Nội làm vài quả này về chế con máy bay bay vào trong Nam đi bãi được nè  :Wink:

----------


## anhxco

Các bác ở 2 đầu sướng thật.

----------


## ít nói

> Từ HN ra Quan Độ mấy chục Km chạy xe máy qua đường 5 thấy ghê. Hay là anh em tụ tập làm chuyến taxi nếu đi ra đó. Còn nếu gần hơn thì chạy xe máy cũng được.


taxi ko cơ động cụ à  đi xe máy anh em mới vui . có ai mang thêm biếp ga du lịch nồi lẩu đi nữa thì bá cháy

----------

zms20052000

----------


## emptyhb

Các bác cứ sắp xếp lịch đi, em ở tỉnh nên đi vào ngày nào thì các bác quyết.

----------


## biết tuốt

giờ quan độ hình như cũng ít hàng ngon rồi,

----------

ducmoctx

----------


## Tien Manh

Về Văn Môn thì em xin 1 chân  :Wink: ). Nhà em ngay đó

----------


## ít nói

ko khéo về văn môn thật . anh em lên đổ bộ nhà mạnh lầu xanh  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## itanium7000

Cái mớ mà solero hình như là ở Văn Môn đấy.

----------


## ít nói

> Cái mớ mà solero hình như là ở Văn Môn đấy.


động cơ máy bay văn môn thôi pác à

----------


## nhatson

> động cơ máy bay văn môn thôi pác à


mấy nam trước em ra, máy bay mig với tên lửa chất cao như toà nhà 2 tầng cơ

----------


## emptyhb

Sắp đến ngày hẹn rồi, không biết hôm đó có bác nào đi được không? Nếu không ai đi thì hôm đó em ghé qua chỗ bác Hoài, Huy, Kiên chơi rồi về.

----------


## itanium7000

Hôm đó em lại phải về quê cưới đứa bạn rồi, hôm nay mới nhớ ra các bác ạ, haizzz thế gian lại vào mùa cưới.

----------


## solero

Thứ 7 chủ nhật này em có 4 cái đám cưới @_@.

Hẹn tuần sau mời các cụ đi Văn Môn nhé. Em làm tình nguyện viên hết mình cho các cụ.

----------

Tien Manh

----------


## ít nói

văn môn có gì ko cụ. Nhà mạnh lầu xanh ở đó . tiện qua nhà hắn uống côc bia

----------

emptyhb

----------


## solero

> văn môn có gì ko cụ. Nhà mạnh lầu xanh ở đó . tiện qua nhà hắn uống côc bia


Nghe nói cụ đang có thù hằn gì với hắn hả? Nhân cơ hội này trả thù luôn đê.

----------


## Tien Manh

Hý hý, bia nhà em lúc nào cũng có 1 hầm. Các bác đi nhớ ới em. Em đi gọi bia với gọi món thôi =))

----------


## emptyhb

Em không biết có bác nào đi được không? không đi được em vẫn xuống HN uống bia chơi, với lại mang đống alpha step về nhà

----------


## solero

> Em không biết có bác nào đi được không? không đi được em vẫn xuống HN uống bia chơi, với lại mang đống alpha step về nhà


Nhắc vụ Alpha mới nhớ. Hôm đó làm vụ giao lưu Alpha với AC Sẹc vô nhể? Tiện thể nhờ lão Nói nhiều mang hàng nóng đi luôn.

----------


## ít nói

> Nhắc vụ Alpha mới nhớ. Hôm đó làm vụ giao lưu Alpha với AC Sẹc vô nhể? Tiện thể nhờ lão Nói nhiều mang hàng nóng đi luôn.


à em ko .vì ac em hết thích vì cái tính loằng ngoằng của nó .  em chỉ thích dòng easy servo thôi loại nào plug and play

----------


## emptyhb

> Nhắc vụ Alpha mới nhớ. Hôm đó làm vụ giao lưu Alpha với AC Sẹc vô nhể? Tiện thể nhờ lão Nói nhiều mang hàng nóng đi luôn.


Hehe, hiện tai em cần 1 con ac servo 200 hoặc 400w, bác nào có hú mình cái nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## huyquynhbk

Có cụ nào còn muốn đi bãi nữa k?cho e đi cùng với

----------


## linhdt1121

Nghỉ lễ đợt này ko biết có cụ nào đi ko nhỉ

----------


## huyquynhbk

có e đi. cụ linhdt1121 sắp xếp hnao thì ới e với nhé!

----------


## racing boy

cụ nào ở hà nội dẫn đường đi

----------


## Tien Manh

Các cụ đi thì ới em với nhé. Nhà em cách đó tầm chục km.

----------


## linhdt1121

@ tien manh: chốn vợ đi đc ko đấy,hehe
Đc thì t7 tuần sau nhé.

----------


## hoanghoa9991

Cái bài này từ bao giờ rồi bác ơi ???/

----------

